# PC Slows Down Gradually



## ispote (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello,

My computer slows down over a period of time and a moment occurs when it takes a lot of time to open any application. I have observed 3 scenarios when this happens:

When I boot up PC, everything works fine and faster till I start internet using Firefox (ver. 4.0.1). After closing Firefox, over a period of time, each and every application (like MS Word or Excel or even Explorer also) takes very much time to open. After opened, sometimes, any action (For example, copy--paste) takes much time to perform. This continues to happen until I reboot the PC. I need to reboot because the end-point of this is hanging up of the PC.

The same happens if I hibernate or keep PC on stand-by mode.

I have i-3, Intel DH55TC MoBo, 2 GB DDR3, 500 GB HDD.
I use WinXP-SP2, Panda IS 2011, ZoneAlarm 7.0, BWMeter (To analyze internet traffic).

Please help me...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2011)

Open the Task Manager and try to post a screenshot of it

Is there a process called REGVSR.exe. Its a virus. Do a updated AV scan. Also try doing a clean up using CCleaner

CCleaner - Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download



also refer to this thread for more tips, tricks , etc
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/142774-pc-extremely-slow-hangs-up-quite-often.html


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 5, 2011)

what happens when you connect your computer to internet but didn't open Firefox??


----------



## ispote (Jul 5, 2011)

ThanX for your reply.

I didn't find any such file. I have attached the screen shots of Task Manager. There can be seen many processes in task manager...

And can I use CCleaner for memory optimization?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 5, 2011)

2GB is sufficient, but when browsing with FF, it takes as much as 900MB Ram .. This issue still exists but my computer doesnt get slow like yours.. I have 2GB DDR2 at present..

Try using RAM memory optimizer softwares which will free up some space. and you will not face heavy access time opening word document.and it really helps a lot 

Download Free Ram Optimizer XP 
*download.cnet.com/Free-Ram-Optimizer-XP/3000-2086_4-10238479.html


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2011)

You seem to have lots of Software running in background. When I had xp its usage was always below 300 mb even during Web browsing.
Disable start of unnecessary software by:





> Start > Run > Type msconfig > OK. In system configuration utility, navigate to Startup tab


 Disable unnecesary software like Adobe reader "quick launcher" etc etc click ok then reboot. Dont blame me if you mess up anything. Be carefull while you disable the software. Be extra carefull.
Slow Windows? Tips to Fix Slow XP / Slow System-Kill Unwanted Process


----------



## rajeevk (Jul 5, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Open the Task Manager and try to post a screenshot of it
> 
> Is there a process called REGVSR.exe. Its a virus. Do a updated AV scan. Also try doing a clean up using CCleaner
> 
> ...



Very true...it is a virus.



thetechfreak said:


> You seem to have lots of Software running in background. When I had xp its usage was always below 300 mb even during Web browsing.
> Disable start of unnecessary software by: Disable unnecesary software like Adobe reader "quick launcher" etc etc click ok then reboot. Dont blame me if you mess up anything. Be carefull while you disable the software. Be extra carefull.
> Slow Windows? Tips to Fix Slow XP / Slow System-Kill Unwanted Process



Disabling unwanted programs at the start up helps a lot....Also try tuneup utilities for recognizing any error or suggestions in your PC..


----------



## iamharish15 (Jul 5, 2011)

I also use TuneUp Utilities for maintenance purposes! its great and recommended to all! Also use McAffee antivirus for better protection!
And use Firefox 5 or Chrome!


----------



## ispote (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello,

Thanks for your replies. I worked out for the solutions I got here. Results:

01]
In MSCONFIG, total 13 applications enabled at start-up. Out of them, I am able to recognize many of them being used by Panda Anti virus, my IT software, printer toolbox, etc.
But, I don't know about 
"C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\IGFXPERS.EXE"​AND
"C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CTFMON.EXE"​Whether I should disable them or not, I am not confirmed.

02]
I installed Free RAM Optimizer as suggested to me. Here, when I try to optimize the memory manually, following error occurs:
"There is no enough virtual memory to run.
Will terminate now"​In "automatic optimization", even if I set "Lower Limit" to 42%, this limit is never reached.
Virtual Memory in Windows is set to Initial: 2046 and Maximum: 4092.
Should I set it to "System managed size"?

03] 
i have not yet tested what happens if internet is connected but firefox is not used. Also, I have not tried with IE 7.0 because i dont want to use if even if may not give me any problems.

Please help me. Thank you.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2011)

Answer to point no.1-

"C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\IGFXPERS.EXE"



> igfxpers.exe is a process installed alongside the NVidia graphics cards and provides additional configuration options for these devices.
> 
> On UMPCs this process is essential if you run the display in a scaled resolution, i.e. any other resolution than the native screen resolution (which is 800x480 for all the 2006 era UMPCs with 7-inch touch screen displays). When you shut down/standby/hibernate the UMPC, this process will return the display resolution to 800x480 so that when it restarts the display will be synchronized with the touch screen resolution. If you disable this process, then the screen will not be dropped to the native resolution and when you restart, your touch screen and display will be scaled differently.
> 
> However this program is a non-essential process, but should not be terminated unless suspected to be causing problems.


Source-
igfxpers.exe - What is igfxpers.exe?

CTFMON.EXE

There are 2 replies-


> ctfmon.exe is a process belonging to Microsoft Office Suite. It activates the Alternative User Input Text Input Processor (TIP) and the Microsoft Office XP Language ...





> ctfmon.exeis a process which is [B}registered as a trojan[/B]. "This Trojan allows attackers to access your computer from remote locations, stealing passwords, Internet banking and ...



Source- ProcessLibrary.com - Search Results For CTFMON.EXE


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 6, 2011)

ispote said:


> Hello,
> 
> I installed Free RAM Optimizer as suggested to me. Here, when I try to optimize the memory manually, following error occurs:
> "There is no enough virtual memory to run.
> Will terminate now"​



U should install & scan with a good AV software is the Panda AV updated u can also use Microsoft Security Essentials for scanning

Also the size of ur Virtual Memory should be 1.5 -2 tmes of ur Physical Memory BTW how much free space u have in ur system drive. u can always set it to system managed size.

also clean Temp Files,Cookies etc. Uninstall unnecessary softwares  Defragment ur Hard Drive


----------



## aswin1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Why are you using PIS and Zone alarm together.Remove one of them.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

Dude 750MB is just too much for XP. I use win 7 and my RAM usage don't go beyond 600 even with browsing and several tasks. You really need to optimize your system. Clean registry, Defrag you HDD, Degrag your Registry, Disable unnecessary programs from startup, Clean your disks(I mean using Cclener not formatting your damn drive.  ).


----------



## ispote (Jul 7, 2011)

I have purchased ZoneAlarm long back. I am using PIS with all features except its firewall feature (I have not selected it in installation). The PIS from Digit June DVD will expire in 3 months. So I am thinking of purchasing KAV after that.

One more thing, if I connect to internet and don't use FireFox, there is no effect on speed is seen. It works as fast as it works before connecting. So it seems to problem with FireFox? Should I try Chrome or Opera?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 8, 2011)

Since ur getting this problem when the computer resumes from standby/Hibernation right What is the current BIOS version of ur MB the latest available is 0046 dated 04/22/11 update to this & see if the prob persists 
*downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchRes...ds&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+DH55TC


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2011)

1) Download HijackThis: *HijackThis - Trend Micro USA*
2) Run it and save the log.
3) Get your log checked at: *HijackThis Logfileauswertung*
4) It will show you some alarming entries. Delete them using HijackThis.
5) Remove your old AntiVirus and install a good AntiVirus like Avira AntiVir Free. Update it and run a scan.



ispote said:


> So it seems to problem with FireFox? Should I try Chrome or Opera?


Firefox is completely fine. No problem with it.

Do one thing if you want to. Click on Start Menu and then Run. Enter this: *firefox.exe --profilemanager*

Delete the default profile and create a new one.

*Note:* This will delete all your history and extensions. Firefox will be as good as new.


----------



## rawgeek (Jul 9, 2011)

Ur having a memory leak.Some process is taking pool or non-paged pool memory and not releasing it.These issues are very common in 32 bit OS where we have only 4 GB of virtual address space and thus a very small amount of paged and non-paged pool memory is present.Download and install this: Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Windows XP SP2 Support Tools for Advanced Users

Also go to run->eventvwr and search in application and system logs for event id 2019 and 2020.

You can refer to following article:
How to use Memory Pool Monitor (Poolmon.exe) to troubleshoot kernel mode memory leaks


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jul 9, 2011)

Use CCleaner and Glary Utilities to clean registries and optimize the performance !


----------



## ispote (Jul 9, 2011)

Event Viewer do not show 2020 and 2019 events...

I tried with Opera, but it crashed down several times and was too slow to operate. So, I uninstalled it.

And thanks *thetechfreak* for your CTFMON info. After I disabled it, my PC started booting faster by few more seconds...


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2011)

@ispote: If you think your system is behaving fast now then its ok, or else read further:

Analyzed your Running Processes screenshot. 58 processes are *A LOT*, for any XP. And that too when you are not even running a browser!

SQL processes like, sqlsrvr.exe are the main reason why you are feeling system slowdown. Also, there seems to be a lot of malwares. Overall, you definitely need a system overhaul. use Start Up manager of any utilities like, TuneUp utilities, or CCleaner to disable those items, along with system cleaning as recommended by users above.

_You have got to bring number of processes down!_


----------



## rawgeek (Jul 11, 2011)

@ispote you should try reducing the number of processes as suggested by others,since we are not getting 2020 or 2019 we can skip running poolmon for now.


----------



## ispote (Jul 13, 2011)

Even if I use IE (ver 7.0), the PC slows down after use.
By the way, can anybody please suggest me any good free malware scanning software? Can I go for Spybot Search and Destroy??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2011)

Try these- 
Spybot Serach and Destroy *VERSION 2*

Malwarebytes Antimalware

also a online scan: HouseCall - Free Online Virus Scan - Trend Micro USA


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jul 13, 2011)

My Boot time is increased .
Help me


----------



## Vyom (Jul 13, 2011)

By how much? Any recent software / hardware change?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 13, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> My Boot time is increased .
> Help me



Try removing the unnecessary startup prog using MSCONFIG utility also defragment ur drive


----------



## sygeek (Jul 13, 2011)

It seems like Firefox is screwed up in your computer, hogging up too much space and later existing in the process list even after exiting. Try using the task manager to end the process directly.


----------



## Saurav2007 (Jul 14, 2011)

format your PC and make a fresh install. Windows troubleshooting is a real pain, why bother


----------



## sygeek (Jul 14, 2011)

Saurav2007 said:


> format your PC and make a fresh install.


Formatting isn't really an option unless you're helpless.



> Windows troubleshooting is a real pain, why bother


Linux troubleshooting isn't easy either, at least for a newbie, this follows the same case above.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2011)

Run MalwareBytes To Clean Viruses. It has helped me a lot in cleaning viruse that av can't do.
Malwarebytes : Malwarebytes Anti-Malware is a free download that removes viruses and malware from your computer


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

aswin1 said:


> Why are you using PIS and Zone alarm together.Remove one of them.





also remove unwanted startup programs from CCleaner.
for better results use this all
1) CCleaner
2) Tune Up 2011
3) Comodo System Cleaner
4) RegCleaner 4


for FireFox try latest version 6 or Google Chrome.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> also remove unwanted startup programs from CCleaner.
> for better results use this all
> 1) CCleaner
> 2) Tune Up 2011
> ...


Fixed


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jul 14, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Try removing the unnecessary startup prog using MSCONFIG utility also defragment ur drive



How to Defragment


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

sysgeek,
did u tried with more than one cleaner....
coz even if u think errors are removed in CCleaner u will get some in TuneUp
& the some in Comodo...
thats four to 5 cleaner atleast 



NitrousNavneet said:


> How to Defragment


either using the windows default or use Defraggler


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jul 14, 2011)

What is Meaning of "" Defrag...."


----------



## abhidev (Jul 14, 2011)

goto windows search...search for .ini and folder.htt files.....these are unwanted files and can be deleted


----------



## sygeek (Jul 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> sysgeek,
> did u tried with more than one cleaner....
> coz even if u think errors are removed in CCleaner u will get some in TuneUp
> & the some in Comodo...
> ...


Comodo cleaner may be good, but most of the other reg cleaners are just bloated softwares with little efficiency.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> What is Meaning of "" Defrag...."



if u dont defrag then all the data will be randomly clustered & not well organised....

ex: Consider the HDD as a Shelf of books....if u keep the books un-organised then how shelf will be 
B1B2...B3..B4B5 (where ... is empty space) & when u do the work of arranging them properly what u do is defragment(in Computer terms)
so after u defrag u have the shelf as B1B2B3B4B5 (no empty space)
& then it becomes easier for the system to access the files when organised properly.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jul 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> if u dont defrag then all the data will be randomly clustered & not well organised....
> 
> ex: Consider the HDD as a Shelf of books....if u keep the books un-organised then how shelf will be
> B1B2...B3..B4B5 (where ... is empty space) & when u do the work of arranging them properly what u do is defragment(in Computer terms)
> ...



Why it is taking so much Time?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Why it is taking so much Time?



u mean the defrag process?

it purely depends on the partition size (the more size the more time it will take)


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jul 14, 2011)

97.2 gb


----------



## Saurav2007 (Jul 15, 2011)

run these cleaners once in a blue moon. They don't speed up your pc, might give you a little psychological satisfaction though


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Saurav2007 said:


> They don't speed up your pc, might give you a little psychological satisfaction though



 I dnt agree...softwares like TuneUp are paid version & they don't sell for 
psychological satisfaction of customers


----------



## ispote (Jul 16, 2011)

*Confused *
Did everything as suggested to me. But nothing worked.
Now I am seriously thinking of the last option of "Format C:".
I was actually avoiding this because of my Tax Software Registration complicated process.........


----------

